# Thermal/Fluid Depth



## gaidox (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder what references will you bring on exam day?

I don't have a lot of references. Actually, I only have Mark's (borrowed from officemates) beside my MERM, SMS TF, Sample Exams, and Practice Problem. I have 2 binders. 1 with all the notes/conversions//eqns/charts/others for depth and 1 for breadth. I did organize it and used it when I took 2 sample exams.

Other than references, I'll bring some suggested items to bring like transparent ruler, protractor,

water, meds, candy, lunch sandwich, wrist watch, mp3 player for the break, etc.

Hope these are enough to make it through.


----------



## phatdr10 (Apr 6, 2010)

Same as yours. Though I will bring some college books that I have.

I also, figure it out not to take heavy lunch and go for the light one. You dont want to have problem on exam day and screw your mood.


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Apr 6, 2010)

I took the terminal fluids depth. There were a couple of references I threw in only because I had plenty of room in my crate. One was the Machinery‘s Handbook, which I did use during the morning session. Another was my collage thermodynamics book, which I used a couple of times. I was glad I included them.


----------



## jldavis2 (Apr 8, 2010)

I too don't have much for references but will bring in Mark's and Machinery's HB only because I've borrowed them and for the off chance that MERM doesn't have info on a topic. I'll also bring in all of my solved problems, sample tests, and SMS books although I don't know if it will do any good. I don't want to be temped to look thru a bunch of solved problems looking for "the one" that might be similar.


----------



## Baltimore Joe (Apr 9, 2010)

jldavis2 said:


> I too don't have much for references but will bring in Mark's and Machinery's HB only because I've borrowed them and for the off chance that MERM doesn't have info on a topic. I'll also bring in all of my solved problems, sample tests, and SMS books although I don't know if it will do any good. I don't want to be temped to look thru a bunch of solved problems looking for "the one" that might be similar.


I didn’t bring solutions manuals to the exam for the same reason you’ve stated. Looking back there was no reason not to bring them -assuming that looking for similar problems is the last option. During the exam there were two questions where solved problems were useful. Fortunately I found both in the MERM.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

Solved questions can be very useful during the exam. I remember an instance where I had looked at a problem the night before, and the same problem was on the test! As stated above, just don't get into the trap of searching for solved problems. Its only useful if you can find it readily.


----------

